# Anyone looking for a nice cheap salt water tank?



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have for sale a complete marine salt water fish tank.

Unfortunately most of the live-stock and corals were lost last summer from a heat-wave while I was on vacation. I just simply don't have the time to re-stock it now and maintain it.

Details:

54 Gallon Corner-Bowfront Unit
-tank has been drilled in the bottom, has an over-flow in the back corner, includes all plumbing
-custom made Refugium & Sump and Sump Return Pump and Refugium Light
-Solid pine stand - stained to match the trim on the fish tank.

Protein Skimmer: Euro-Reef RS135 + Pump

Lighting: Aqua Medic Ocean Light T + Ballast (1 x 250W Metal Halide Lamp + 2 x 24W T5's Actinic Lights) 

All equipment needed is also included: Heater, 2 Hydor Powerheads, Mag Float, etc.

Livestock:

Live Rock: Approx. 100lbs of live rock, mix of figi, tonga, etc. Lots of nice shapes, porous, and plenty of purple algae. Some have a colony of button polyps on them. 

Live Sand: Approx. 20lbs of live sand/crushed coral.

Fish: 2 Black & White Ocellaris Clownfish - They have paired and have spawned a few times in the past. Very healthy.

Inverts: 1 tiger Shrimp & a few various snails & hermits.


This tank is beautiful and has so much potential once it's filled with corals and fish. The equipment on it is top-of the line for this size of aquarium. The tank and all equipment are 2 years old (purchased in 2009), and all is in great shape.

I would prefer to sell the entire system as a complete set first - but may part out if the offers are right!!

$600 for everything!!

I am located in Brantford.

Please feel free to e-mail, call or text me at: 
(519) 209-8639 

If I don't answer - leave me a message and I will get back to you as soon as I can. Thank you.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What? Is this something you found on Craigslist? BUY THE ROCK if no one takes the whole setup!


----------



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

I all ready asked him how much he wants for the rock, he's asking $300 better off getting the hole tank for that and sale it. right now I don't have the cash to do it


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

How much for the Clownfish? please reply through a private message.


----------



## whitemore55 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think your price is little higher. Won't it little less? Actually i want one but my budget is less then $600.


----------

